# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Cho Bác Marl đi về nơi xa lắm , ai đồng ý nào.

## Nam CNC

----    Em biết anh em không thích va chạm , nhưng em thì khác không thích nói không thích , xét thấy bác Marl chưa công hiến gì chỉ toàn vu vơ quăng lựu đạn , gây chuyện bất bình không lí do. Em xin đề xuất anh em biểu quyết cho bác Marl đi về nơi xa lắm, nghĩ chơi bác ấy ra.

Ai biểu quyết yên lặng thì đồng ý với em 1 tiếng , còn có ý kiến thì cứ phản hồi thoải mái vào , đấu tố vào. Việc này chỉ để cho anh em nói thẳng ra thôi chứ anh em mình được bao nhiêu thành viên mà có quyền biểu quyết cho bác ấy đi vào lãnh cung ?!!! nhưng có phản hồi và có ý kiến thì bác Marl nên có tự trọng thôi đi những trò trẻ trâu ( ngoài bắc ) , khùng điên ( trong nam ) cho anh em nó nhờ .

---- Nhưng nếu còn làm tiếp tục , mà anh em không muốn chào đón comment thì bác Ếch ra tay em nhờ.

----------

Khoa C3, thuhanoi

----------


## Khoa C3

Em vote 1 phiếu.

----------

Nam CNC, thucongmynghe79

----------


## haianhelectric

k :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): hông có gì....

----------


## Khoa C3

Em nghĩ chỗ này không nên bàn chuyện đó bác ợ. Ở đây anh em nên bàn có hay không cho nó gọn thôi.

----------


## ga_cnc

Em thấy thành viên này hình như vào đây với mục đích phá hoại diễn đàn thì phải, nếu chửi đúng, chê đúng thì rất là hoan nghênh, nhưng thật thất vọng, toàn thấy lời lẽ thách đố, châm chọt thôi. 
@ Mà hình như ý của bác Nam là chỉ muốn cho hắn thẻ vàng cảnh cáo, nếu tái diễn tính chất phá hoại thì mới cho thẻ đỏ phải không ta?  :Confused:  em thấy đúng ra diễn đàn này bác ngocanhld2802 là đáng bị thẻ đỏ nhất, dám lấy hình đem photoshop rồi lừa gạt anh em, cái chỗ nhú nhú í nó đen mà bác dám chỉnh cho nó hồng lên, đáng bị thẻ đỏ lắm lắm  :Mad:

----------

Mr.L

----------


## anhxco

Em thì k tán thành lắm, ở đâu cũng phải có thế này thế kia, như bác gì nói trước đó có mâu thuẩn, có đấu tranh mới có phát triển. qua vụ bác Marl e lại thấy cái hay của nó, cái gì đến lúc vỡ nó sẽ vỡ thôi. Em thấy ngoại trừ vi phạm nội quy diễn đàn, hoặc phạm vào điều gì đấy .... hay cũng có thể có một bài post như a Nam chưng cầu thì xử, còn đâu cứ bt.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ ko vi phạm nội quy thì thôi ah

----------


## lekimhung

Thôi cứ để vậy đi anh Nam ơi, còn biết ai là ai để mình né, chứ gạch đít rồi cũng sẽ có cái nick mới thôi,nếu là cố tình thì mình chịu thôi chứ kiểm soát không được đâu.

----------


## romvang

Thêm bạn bớt thù các bác ah.

----------


## trucnguyen

Cứ xem bác Marl bị man đi bác, chém làm gì cho mệt.  :Wink:

----------


## duonghoang

> Trước hay viết bài bên TG ,toàn thấy bị xóa, chuyển sang đây viết, lại có kẻ định làm mình nhụt chí, không biết có nội gián không nhỉ?


Em cũng nghĩ giống bác, tốt nhất là xóa hết mấy bài viết này để tránh loãng chủ đề.

----------


## Nam CNC

thì em không muốn tranh luận cải cùn với bác Marl nên tạo chủ để riêng cho các bác xả tress thôi , chứ em có phải ếch min đâu mà có quyền , nhưng ở đây dân chủ, em mở topic đúng chổ, nói đúng cái em cần nói thôi hehehehe.


Mà bảo đảm anh em bác Marl không dám vào đây mà comment đâu , nếu có là 1 đám hiếp dâm tập thể luôn đó .... em susan đừng đọc nhé.

Cũng sẵn đây, chủ đề thẳng trực tiếp với bác Marl luôn , bác muốn võ mồm thì mời.... đừng có lung tung thánh phán. Ở đây chứ không phải vườn chuối đâu bác , bác mà lào cào em bẻ chuối bác luôn ấy , mà cũng chưa biết chừng bác đâu còn chuối.

----------


## anhxco

Bác Nam nhìn nhỏ con mà ăn nói mạnh miệng gớm, bái phục  :Smile:

----------


## ga_cnc

ổng ốm thôi chứ dài thoàng đó không thấy hả, sẵn đây hỏi bác Nam, bác cao chắc 1.8 tấc đó nhỉ?  :Confused:

----------


## CKD

Cả ngày bận rộn, nhìn lại quá nhiều bài viết. Thôi thì đầu tiên lạm bàn vụ bác marl hay man (gọi là bác ấy) gì đó cho có gọi là ý kiến. Trước hết là tổng hợp ý kiến của anh em:
- Có nhiều ý kiến cho rằng bác ấy là gián điệp từ thế giới chuối.. nên vào đây phá bỉnh hòng làm chúng ta chuối theo.
- Có ý kiến lại cho rằng, bác ấy có vấn đề về não nên đừng chấp.
- Có ý kiến lại cho rằng.. việc bác ấy làm tuy có thể làm loãng chủ đề, nhưng ngược lại cũng có thể giúp xả tress sau một ngày làm việc.
- Có ý kiến... nhiều quá mình không nhớ hết, tựu chung thì tốt cũng có mà xấu cũng có.

Còn bây giờ là ý kiến của mình:
Chúng ta có duyên quen biết, đa phần từ thế giới chuối.. vì không chịu nổi chính sách chuối nên chúng ta mới cùng nhau thành lập sân chơi mới, ngôi nhà mới, thế giới mới của chúng ta.
Ở thế giới chuối, chúng ta chê vì ở đó không hề có luật lệ, không hề có quy củ. Khi gặp chuyện thì cả một nhóm xúm vào trù dập hội đồng mà bất phân thị phi, khi bị bắt bí thì cứ thế mà xóa bài, khóa nick. Ở đấy.. chúng ta dù có đóng góp và cống hiến đến mức nào.. thì cũng chỉ được xem như là nô lệ, sau khi bị lợi dụng & bốc lột đến mức tột cùng, đến khi không còn gì để vơ vét được thì vứt bỏ (_tục gọi là vắt chanh bỏ vỏ_). Bất chấp dư luận oán thán thế nào, lợi ích cá nhân là tối thượng, được đặt cao hơn tất cả, vì lợi ích cá nhân có thể *bán rẻ danh dự, uy tín, nhân phẩm*.
Chúng ta không chấp nhận và khinh thường những điều như thế.. vậy tại sao chúng ta lại biến chúng ta thành người như thế!? Chúng ta không nên cậy vào số đông để yêu cầu xóa bài, khóa nick. Chúng ta nên làm tốt những quyền mà mỗi cá nhân có thể có.

Vậy nên theo mình (mình cũng chẵng ưa gì bác ấy):
- Nếu không thích cách nói của bác ấy.. chúng ta cứ lờ bác ấy đi. Khi bác ấy phát biểu nhưng chẵng ai quan tâm.. thì tự khắc im thôi. Đừng mắc mưu bác ấy, bác ấy đang dùng tuyệt chiêu nói nhãm mà được nổi tiếng đấy.
- Chủ thớt có quyền yêu cầu xóa các bài viết không liên quan trên chủ đề của mình (với điều kiện không ảnh hưởng đến các thành viên khác). Nhưng nếu các bác cứ xoáy vào bác ấy.. số lượng bài viết càng nhiều & càng loãng. BQT có muốn hổ trợ xóa để cô động bài viết cũng rất khó khăn.
- Trong cộng đồng thiết nghĩ chúng ta không có quyền biểu quyết bỏ tù ai đó chỉ vì ta không thích họ, có chăng có thể kêu gọi cộng đồng hãy cùng nhau đào thải.

_Tổng kết lại mấy ý ngắn gọn:
- Kêu gọi cộng đồng hãy phớt lờ, cô lập & không trả lời bài viết của bác ấy.
- Chủ nhân các chủ đề có quyền đề nghị BQT hổ trợ xóa những bài viết không liên quan để cô động chủ đề. Để làm tốt điều này thì các bác nên làm tốt điều phía trên trước để giảm tải cho BQT.
- Bác nào thấy tức giận quá.. cứ khẩu chiến cho giảm tress, nhưng nhớ phải dùng lời lẻ ôn hòa.. không thì địch chưa chết nhưng mình đã phạm quy (nội quy)._

----------

culitruong, Nguyễn Toàn, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## lekimhung

> Bác Nam nhìn nhỏ con mà ăn nói mạnh miệng gớm, bái phục


Ở ngoài giang hồ ổng còn có nickname là Nam Cao đó bác ơi.

----------


## katerman

Sao em vẫn cứ chờ những bài viết có ý nghĩa xây dựng diễn đàn hơn từ bác marl.
@ bác marl: không biết ngoài đời bác nhiêu tuổi, đang công tác ở đâu, và làm được gì cho đời. Phương châm sống của em là làm người ta thương không được thì thôi chứ không làm người ta ghét, khó chịu. Đây là diễn đàn, là 1 xã hội thu nhỏ, đã tham gia thì phải hòa đồng, chưa biết ai đúng ai sai- em thấy bác comment toàn những câu cụt ngủn, không có dẫn chứng cụ thể và không chốt lại vấn đề- chỉ làm loãng những topic mà bác đã comment.
Một lần nữa mong bác marl và những thành viên khác có những bài viết hay, ý nghĩa-
Thanks and best regard.

----------

CKD, Tuấn

----------


## Tuanlm

Mình nghĩ ko nên làm như vậy. Nếu trảm marl này sẽ xuất hiện marl khác. Cách khai trừ tốt nhất là anh em làm như ko có bài viết của người này. Ko coment, ko reply... làm đc vậy sẽ ko còn sợ ai làm phiền diễn đàn của mình.

----------


## Tuấn

Em không thích kiểu hỏi chả mấy thiện chí của bác Marl, dưng mà bực tí rồi thấy cũng chả sao, hàng ngày em đi cày vẫn gặp đèn đỏ với tắc đường, chuyện bình thường ở huyện ạ  :Smile:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em cũng thấy chưa có sai phạm gì, hơn thế nếu có sai phạm thì cũng nên nhắc nhở trước rồi mới trảm. Còn việc bác ấy "đâm bị thóc...." Thì theo em là cứ để bác ấy chơi một mình ah

----------


## CBNN

> Mình nghĩ ko nên làm như vậy. Nếu trảm marl này sẽ xuất hiện marl khác. Cách khai trừ tốt nhất là anh em làm như ko có bài viết của người này. Ko coment, ko reply... làm đc vậy sẽ ko còn sợ ai làm phiền diễn đàn của mình.


Đúng đó ah. Nhưng để như vậy cũng ko ổn , Nếu ko vi phạm nội quy thì ko nên phạt . 
Nhưng không có ý đóng góp thì cũng ko nên để như vậy ah . Người bình thường ko biết thấy bác ấy viết bài lại nhảy cẫng lên . 
Theo em thì dưới cái nick có cái chức danh đó , bác ấy ko làm dc gì  có ích thì không phải "thợ"  . nên phong cho bác ấy chức khác đi ah . như : , spammer , lăng quăng , chuyên gia đâm thọt , yêu ria xanh ,chú hề  ..... bất cứ cái gì liên quan tới "chuyên ngành " phá rối của bác ấy. 
vậy ngu ý của em là giờ các bác bầu chọn chức danh cho bác ấy đi để bác admin khỏi khó xử ,để dân ta có thấy bài của bác ấy ko hay cũng ....chấp nhận làm thinh . 
em nhớ thời chơi paltalk thì đó là nghệ thuật kích động lòng người đó ah . Những người này thường có tài , chỉ dùng vài câu nói nhưng không thô lỗ , văng tục mà vẫn khiến một đám nháo nhào, lồng lộn , tức giận lên .  và được những chủ room chiêu mộ , phong cho làm "nhân tài" của room . và dùng họ đi "đánh" các room khác  .   và room nào đấu không lại , rồi chịu không nổi phải kick ra thì coi như là room đó thua . 
Nên các bác cứ trả lời thì bác áy vẫn có lý do để "đâm" , không ai để ý riết rồi chán thôi .  Diễn đàn ta cũng đỡ mang tiếng dần trở thành ..."vườn chuối".

----------


## elenercom

1 vé cho bác ấy đi tàu nhanh hehhe

----------


## Nam CNC

Mục đích mở topic của em cũng chỉ thế thôi , để cho anh em ý kiến , có cách giải quyết chứ để bác ấy quậy quọ như con lăng quăng thì cũng không ổn , đá đít bác ấy thì không đúng nội quy mà cũng khộng hợp tình lí , đôi lúc có mặt bác ấy cũng vui hehehe.


Không biết bác marl nghĩ gì khi đọc hết comment ? bác tự hỏi có nên tiếp tục không? hay những việc bác làm là chuyên môn của bác ? ( cái này thì dữ dằn nè ) thôi thì có topic này thì ai cũng biết bác ấy như thế nào rồi , cũng không cần phong thánh làm gì nữa hen.



À sẵn đây bác Ếch có thể thêm cái nút nào đó kế bên nút thank chẳng hạn nút cười chọc quê cái , nhiều lúc thấy ghét mà không biết làm gì , mà bình luận thì lại bị kéo theo cái chuyện lăng quăng thấy ghét , nếu dislike thì nước ngoài quá , Việt Nam ta có cái tật cái gì cũng cười , cười cảm ơn, cười chọc quê, cười ngượng, cười xin lỗi , buồn thì cũng cười gượng .... nói chung cười toan tập hehehe thế thì bác cho em cái biểu tượng gì đó cười chọc quê cho anh em nó vui vẻ tí , nhưng tuyệt đối không tích luỹ như thanks nhé , kiểu này em lại đứng đầu bảng món này nữa thì tội.

----------


## biết tuốt

cách tra tấn ác nhất hành tinh không phải đánh đập mà là nhốt vào 1 căn phòng toàn màu trắng  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mọi thứ đều có 2 mặt đối lập.

Chưa chưa xét mặt nào tốt, mặt nào xấu....

Nhưng cứ triệt tiêu 1 mặt thì mặt còn lại cũng mất đi ý nghĩa.

Vậy thì nên cứ để như thế để cùng giúp nhau cải thiện cho tốt hơn và cùng phát triển.

*" Tiên trách quỷ, hậu trách ma"
"Còn ta thì vô trách nhiệm"*

 :Embarrassment:

----------

hadenki

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thôi cứ để bác marl ở đây cho vui cửa vui nhà, như bác vncnc nói thì chúng ta phải cân bằng âm dương, thiếu bác marl thì diễn đàn cũng mất vui vì anh em ko có người để chửi  :Wink: )

----------


## marl

Trước khi tòa án internet kết án thì cũng cho phạm nhân nói một lên một suy nghĩ cuối cùng. rồi kết án cũng chưa muộn.

Liệu diễn đàn này có phải là "*CNC chuyên nghiệp*" như cái tít của trang web không ? 

Một diễn đàn "*CNC Chuyên nghiệp*" được đánh giá dựa trên tiêu chí gì?? 
ví dụ
Tỉ lệ các thành viên gọi là CNC chuyên nghiệp / CNC nghiệp dư >= 50% hay sao??
vv.v...

----------


## Nam CNC

Vậy bác định nghĩa CNC chuyên nghiệp và nghiệp dư là gì đi rồi nói tiếp.

----------


## anhxco

lại có cảnh báo bão gần bờ rồi  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

Đã nói là đừng quan tâm mà. Marl sống đc là nhờ mấy bác nhiệt tình coment đó.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Diyodira

> Mọi thứ đều có 2 mặt đối lập.
> 
> Chưa chưa xét mặt nào tốt, mặt nào xấu....
> 
> Nhưng cứ triệt tiêu 1 mặt thì mặt còn lại cũng mất đi ý nghĩa.
> 
> Vậy thì nên cứ để như thế để cùng giúp nhau cải thiện cho tốt hơn và cùng phát triển.
> 
> *" Tiên trách quỷ, hậu trách ma"
> "Còn ta thì vô trách nhiệm"*


Vậy sao miếng sắt lúc nào cũng thấy bác phay 2 mặt giống hệt nhau, thậm chí còn song song nữa chứ, còn ý nghĩa gì miếng sắt.?

----------


## marl

> Vậy bác định nghĩa CNC chuyên nghiệp và nghiệp dư là gì đi rồi nói tiếp.


Câu hỏi đó phải chuyển cho ban quản trị mới đúng địa chỉ nơi nhận. Còn khi nào ban quản trị ko có câu trả lời thì em sẽ đưa ra giải pháp. Bác đã gửi nhầm địa chỉ rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy sao miếng sắt lúc nào cũng thấy bác phay 2 mặt giống hệt nhau, thậm chí còn song song nữa chứ, còn ý nghĩa gì miếng sắt.?


gần như phẳng và gần như song song, cũng phải có sai số /100 hoặc /1000 chứ ah  :Smile:

----------


## marl

> Đã nói là đừng quan tâm mà. Marl sống đc là nhờ mấy bác nhiệt tình coment đó.


Sao lại thế nhỉ giải thích rõ coi.

----------


## diy1102

K pải khẩu hiệu đưa ra là mình pải như thế. Đó là mục tiêu pấn đấu mà thôi. Như bên thế giới chuối, có chuối cả thế giới đâu mà gọi là thế giới hehe

----------


## CKD

@AD
Đây là chủ đề của mình, những bài viết thiếu tính xây dựng làm loãng chủ đề của mình, mình đề nghị BQT xóa giúp để cô động.

"Quốc có quốc pháp, gia có gia quy", các bác cứ làm theo cách của mình. Ai vào nhà nhỏ của mình.. mà mình không thích thì mình mời đi ra, mời ra không được thì mình nhờ cưởng chế đi ra. Ai mà mình thích thì thanks hay like hehe. Vậy là xong, không cần phải đôi co chi cho mệt.

Mình nghĩ đây là cách vận hành và quyền cơ bản của các thành viên mà phần lớn diễn đàn đều áp dụng. Vì là cơ bản nên trong nội quy không cần đề cập. Mình nghĩ BQT sẽ không phản đối vấn đề này.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

Đây là diễn đàn mở ra nói chuyện chơi mà ,

--- Bác Man làm gì định nghĩa được chuyên nghiệp hay nghiệp dư , chúng em thì hay khiêm nhường cười cười chứ chúng em Chuyên Nghiệp hết rồi , bác Man cảm thấy chưa được như chúng em thì úp mặt vào tường tự vấn đi . Em đoán bác vài ba tuổi là cùng, cái tuổi mới học nói nên cái gì cũng hỏi , cái gì cũng nói chen ngang không biết lễ phép gì cả.


---- Bên kia bác nói chúng em làm ăn cò con , dạ cỡ cò đi máy bay bầu Đức ạ hehehehe.

----------


## jupitercnc

> Trước khi tòa án internet kết án thì cũng cho phạm nhân nói một lên một suy nghĩ cuối cùng. rồi kết án cũng chưa muộn.
> 
> Liệu diễn đàn này có phải là "*CNC chuyên nghiệp*" như cái tít của trang web không ? 
> 
> Một diễn đàn "*CNC Chuyên nghiệp*" được đánh giá dựa trên tiêu chí gì?? 
> ví dụ
> Tỉ lệ các thành viên gọi là CNC chuyên nghiệp / CNC nghiệp dư >= 50% hay sao??
> vv.v...


chọc ghẹo cái thím thích sờ bín chi cho khổ vậy bác nhỉ

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông này , đôi lúc được cải nhau ngoài lề vui thấy bà mà còn thắc mắc nữa hehehe.

----------


## Gamo

Các bác cứ để bác Marl tự sướng một tí, đừng mất công comment. Bác ấy giống đám sinh viên học trò của em, chưa biết trời cao đất rộng là gì cả, mới ra trường mà cứ tưởng mình là số 1.

----------

katerman

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhớ ngày xưa mình đi học võ, mới học 3 tháng mà tay chân cứ ngứa ngáy ưa đấm 1 ai đó (hihihi) - Học tiếp 3 tháng nữa mới thấy mình chưa học hết, tiếp sau đó mới thấy mình nhỏ bé so với thiên hạ ...

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

> Nhớ ngày xưa mình đi học võ, mới học 3 tháng mà tay chân cứ ngứa ngáy ưa đấm 1 ai đó (hihihi) - Học tiếp 3 tháng nữa mới thấy mình chưa học hết, tiếp sau đó mới thấy mình nhỏ bé so với thiên hạ ...


..và thiên hạ < vợ hả bác.  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, hunter_dt, thuhanoi

----------


## marl

Không biết mà cứ cỗ vũ làm một việc gì đó thì ngang với xúi đểu.
Biết mà cứ cỗ vũ làm/ hoặc ko nên làm thì không biết là xúi đểu hay là xúi thật. Vì bản thân người làm việc đó cũng ko biết được có nên làm hay ko.

----------

ít nói

----------


## Diyodira

> Không biết mà cứ cỗ vũ làm một việc gì đó thì ngang với xúi đểu.
> Biết mà cứ cỗ vũ làm/ hoặc ko nên làm thì không biết là xúi đểu hay là xúi thật. Vì bản thân người làm việc đó cũng ko biết được có nên làm hay ko.


" Mắt Anh Rơi Lệ " ơi, cafe khg?

----------

anhcos, katerman, Nam CNC

----------


## katerman

> " Mắt Anh Rơi Lệ " ơi, cafe khg?




Lệ Rơi Phiên bản cncprovn.com, hát 1 bài nghe chơi anh ..

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hadenki

> Ở ngoài giang hồ ổng còn có nickname là Nam Cao đó bác ơi.


Nhà ở Q4 nữa, kế bên Năm Cam

----------


## ít nói

> Không biết mà cứ cỗ vũ làm một việc gì đó thì ngang với xúi đểu.
> Biết mà cứ cỗ vũ làm/ hoặc ko nên làm thì không biết là xúi đểu hay là xúi thật. Vì bản thân người làm việc đó cũng ko biết được có nên làm hay ko.


quá hay cho pác cái thanks ( các thành viên trên 5 tthanks muốn ban nick phải họp báo đó cụ an tâm)

----------


## marl

> quá hay cho pác cái thanks ( các thành viên trên 5 tthanks muốn ban nick phải họp báo đó cụ an tâm)


Bác ko sợ là các thành viên khác chụp mũ cho bác là cùng hội cùng thuyền với em a. Nguy hiểm lắm đó nha.

----------


## ít nói

> Bác ko sợ là các thành viên khác chụp mũ cho bác là cùng hội cùng thuyền với em a. Nguy hiểm lắm đó nha.


em chả sợ gì cả cơ bản em cũng ko có ý định chọc ngoáy ai . em thấy ban nick cụ cũng chẳng được gì đôi khi cái cụ hỏi hay cố tình chọc anh em em lại thấy hay nhiều cái ko biết phải cố tìm hiểu lại có thêm kiến thức .

----------


## Nam CNC

------Chơi chiêu đâm chọt chia rẽ đây đó mà , hehehehe chẳng phe phái , chẳng phải băng đảng , thấy vui vẻ hợp cạ là chơi à , em thấy bác Mal cũng khoái web này đấy chứ , em để ý mỗi lần bác comment đều chịu khó đọc và hiểu sau đó mới phọt ra câu hỏi cho chúng em đó , không quan tâm thì làm mấy cái việc ba lăng nhăng này làm chi.


------Chúng em khoái bác rồi đó , lúc đầu bực mình nhưng sau đó thấy vui vẻ lắm , mỗi ngày không thấy bác comment buồn muốn chết , hôm qua ăn nhậu mà tốn phân nữa thời gian chém gió về bác đấy. Em nghiêm cấm bác nào biết bác là ai mà phun ra đó , nhân vật bí ẩn như thế mới hay hehehe. Em thì em cứ tưởng tượng bác có khuôn mặt của Ca sỹ Lệ Rơi là thấy phê rồi  :Cool:

----------

ABCNC, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## marl

> ------Chơi chiêu đâm chọt chia rẽ đây đó mà , hehehehe chẳng phe phái , chẳng phải băng đảng , thấy vui vẻ hợp cạ là chơi à , em thấy bác Mal cũng khoái web này đấy chứ , em để ý mỗi lần bác comment đều chịu khó đọc và hiểu sau đó mới phọt ra câu hỏi cho chúng em đó , không quan tâm thì làm mấy cái việc ba lăng nhăng này làm chi.
> 
> 
> ------Chúng em khoái bác rồi đó , lúc đầu bực mình nhưng sau đó thấy vui vẻ lắm , mỗi ngày không thấy bác comment buồn muốn chết , hôm qua ăn nhậu mà tốn phân nữa thời gian chém gió về bác đấy. Em nghiêm cấm bác nào biết bác là ai mà phun ra đó , nhân vật bí ẩn như thế mới hay hehehe. Em thì em cứ tưởng tượng bác có khuôn mặt của Ca sỹ Lệ Rơi là thấy phê rồi


Em có kế hoạch không xuất đầu lộ diện từ trước rồi bác ạ. Nên không ai biết em là ai đâu.

Người xưa vẫn dạy rằng trả lời câu hỏi của người khác bằng một câu hỏi thì gọi là thất lễ. Tuy nhiên trong trường hợp này em thấy nó hiệu quả hơn nên em đành thất lễ với các bác vậy.

----------


## newbieCNC

> Em có kế hoạch không xuất đầu lộ diện từ trước rồi bác ạ. Nên không ai biết em là ai đâu.
> 
> Người xưa vẫn dạy rằng trả lời câu hỏi của người khác bằng một câu hỏi thì gọi là thất lễ. Tuy nhiên trong trường hợp này em thấy nó hiệu quả hơn nên em đành thất lễ với các bác vậy.


Em đoán bác là 1 ông trùm về sửa chữa máy móc công nghiệp, trong đó có CNC. Có liên quan gì đó đến cái clip cải tiến hay cải lùi

----------


## marl

> Có liên quan gì đó đến cái clip cải tiến hay cải lùi


Em không liên quan. Cái clip đó em thấy trên mạng nên post lên thôi.

----------


## yentranbk

> Em không liên quan. Cái clip đó em thấy trên mạng nên post lên thôi.


bác chứng tỏ mình nguy hiểm thật sự xem nào

----------


## marl

> bác chứng tỏ mình nguy hiểm thật sự xem nào


chứng tỏ để làm gì?

----------


## newbieCNC

> Em không liên quan. Cái clip đó em thấy trên mạng nên post lên thôi.


Clip đoá làm cũng hay, cũng mới mẻ ở VN, nhưng chưa thấy sự đặc sắc lắm. Em xem máy đột Amada nó dập vù vù. Bác marl có cờ nhíp nào nữa post lên để em mở rộng tầm mắt

----------


## marl

Cái câu hỏi về clip đó là câu hỏi rất nhạy cảm.  Em dự đoán là không ai dám trả lời.
Có 2 hướng suy nghĩ của các thành viên về người đưa ra câu hỏi đó.

1. Vùi dập tác giả làm ra cái máy đó để tự PR cho mình (em dự đoán khoảng 99.99% là theo hướng này).
2. Để cho tác giả làm nó tốt hơn nữa (chỉ rất nhỏ 0.01%).

Các bác muốn nghĩ như thế nào cũng được.

Em cũng dự đoán là sau khi đưa ra câu hỏi đó thì em đủ gạch đá để xây hai cái vila. Nhưng em cứ hỏi đấy, các bác làm sao mà tìm ra được em.

Cái clip đó là có lâu rồi, mà hình như là ở trên diễn đàn này hay sao ý.
Clip của em thì không có đâu. Em toàn xem clip của người khác ở trên mạng cả mà.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cờ líp nào nhỉ?

Sao mình không thấy trong thớt này?

----------


## marl

> Cờ líp nào nhỉ?
> 
> Sao mình không thấy trong thớt này?


Của bác đây.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/31...y-chan-cnc-AAA

----------


## Diyodira

> Cái câu hỏi về clip đó là câu hỏi rất nhạy cảm.  Em dự đoán là không ai dám trả lời.
> Có 2 hướng suy nghĩ của các thành viên về người đưa ra câu hỏi đó.
> 
> 1. Vùi dập tác giả làm ra cái máy đó để tự PR cho mình (em dự đoán khoảng 99.99% là theo hướng này).
> 2. Để cho tác giả làm nó tốt hơn nữa (chỉ rất nhỏ 0.01%).
> 
> Các bác muốn nghĩ như thế nào cũng được.
> 
> Em cũng dự đoán là sau khi đưa ra câu hỏi đó thì em đủ gạch đá để xây hai cái vila. Nhưng em cứ hỏi đấy, các bác làm sao mà tìm ra được em.
> ...


Theo bạn clip đó cải tiến hay lùi, bạn có biết nguyên thuỷ nó hoạt động ntn khg? Cho vài thông tin để ae học hỏi.

----------


## marl

> Theo bạn clip đó cải tiến hay lùi, bạn có biết nguyên thuỷ nó hoạt động ntn khg? Cho vài thông tin để ae học hỏi.


Tốc độ đột chậm.

----------


## Diyodira

> Tốc độ đột chậm.


Bác kiệm lời quá, cũng chẳng sát với câu hỏi của e.

----------


## newbieCNC

> Bác kiệm lời quá, cũng chẳng sát với câu hỏi của e.


Đóa là phong cách của bác ấy mà, chắc cũng nhiều nhiều tuổi rồi, ngại nói.

----------


## marl

Các bác hỏi cụ google đi cho nó khách quan.

----------


## Diyodira

> Đóa là phong cách của bác ấy mà, chắc cũng nhiều nhiều tuổi rồi, ngại nói.


Hỏi chơi vậy thôi chứ ông này thuộc loại ếch ngồi đáy giếng, trả lời được em chít liền, chẳng qua học lõm chút rồi lên đây phán bừa, dấu dốt, với kinh nghiệm gà của em cũng đủ kết luận đc ông này. Đừng múa rìu qua mắt gà nha. Lấy nick khác vào mà học hỏi ae trong này đi ông. Còn có kinh nghiệm thực tiễn gì thì chia sẻ cho bà con nhờ.
Thân ái

----------


## marl

Nói dài hay nói ngắn các bác đều hiểu. thì em chọn nói ngắn cho nó tiết kiệm.

----------


## newbieCNC

> Hỏi chơi vậy thôi chứ ông này thuộc loại ếch ngồi đáy giếng, trả lời được em chít liền, chẳng qua học lõm chút rồi lên đây phán bừa, dấu dốt, với kinh nghiệm gà của em cũng đủ kết luận đc ông này. Đừng múa rìu qua mắt gà nha. Lấy nick khác vào mà học hỏi ae trong này đi ông. Còn có kinh nghiệm thực tiễn gì thì chia sẻ cho bà con nhờ.
> Thân ái


Em là newbie mà, có gì đâu mà bác phải xoắn. Bác có nhiều kinh nghiệm thì chia sẻ cho mọi người đi ah. Ít nhất số lần thanks của em cũng hơn bác, hihi

----------


## Diyodira

> Nói dài hay nói ngắn các bác đều hiểu. thì em chọn nói ngắn cho nó tiết kiệm.


Tui biết ông giỏi văn rồi, đây là d đ kỹ thuật thưa ông, làm ơn đừng cố nữa cho ae nhờ. Còn khg thì qua thư giản.

----------


## cuong

ấy ấy, đừng xóa nick bác ấy, xóa xong bác ấy lại bù lu bà loa lên ràng chúng ta không khách quan, rằng là trù dập.... đang cài chúng ta đây mà.
- em có thể rút ra khái niệm thế này : diễn đàn ta luôn và trọng tâm là bàn ("chuyên" bàn) về máy cnc các loại nên gọi là diễn đàn cnc chuyên nghiệp, bên cạnh đó còn có các tay "chuyên nghiệp" luôn giúp anh em đó là các mod (dù mang nick này hay nick khác), và các thành viên khác, kể cả những thành viên "chuyên" sống bằng nghề chế máy cnc thì cũng tư vấn rất nhiệt tình (thấy cha biển xanh chia sẽ phần C fram dữ quá). có một số bác "chuyên" chia sẽ kiến thức dữ quá tự nhiên chuyển xống làm nhà "chuyên" cung cấp thiết bị luôn rồi (cha Nam già mà cao chứ hổng ai hết).
- khái niệm đó là tự rút ra thôi nha hổng phiền ai đâu ạ.
- bác marl có từng thấy thằng học Luật nào sau một hồi lên khắp nơi lục lọi còm men đã tự sữa chữa, vận hành máy cnc nghề gỗ chưa? em nè vậy kiến thức là gì thưa bác ?, hay chỉ toàn là câu hỏi của bác và những câu nói vớ vẫn thể hiện bản thân. quá trình tư duy chỉ kết thúc khi mang lý luận vào ứng dụng trong thực tiễn thôi, cụ thể trong nghành gỗ của em là em đã kiếm cơm nuôi thân được rồi ạh. còn bác cứ đóng gói kiến thức lại chứ cỡ bác chia sẽ thì ma nó hiểu (không phải em chê kiến thức của bác mà bác sẽ nói toàn từ chuyên ngành bọn cò con như em đây không hiểu mô tê chi cả). em thì ai làm cho em hiểu thì người đó là thầy không phân biệt nam, bắc, độ tuổi.v.v.

----------

hojcvex, ppgas

----------

